# Movies that made you "think," etc.



## reed (Apr 5, 2010)

Is there a movie that made you "think" or made you look at  life in another way? Or that inspired you? Or just said something that meant a lot to you?  I'm sure we all have many, but just give one at a time.

And WHY? I forgot to add that to this thread earlier. 

 For example:
   I have one off the top of my head..... FAIL SAFE (when I saw it for the first time we were in the Cold War and the fear of nuclear self-destruction.) It scared me.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 5, 2010)

A Beautiful Mind
Tuesdays with Morrie

More later as I think of them...


----------



## bbloke (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice idea for a thread, reed.  

I'm sure there are quite a few films I've seen that have got me thinking to various degrees and/or have sparked discussion with people afterwards.  I'll name a few that I can think of off the top of my head:

American History X - I felt this was an interesting look at how people's attitudes towards others can be shaped, whether for better or for worse.

Bowling for Columbine - I know Michael Moore divides people, but I felt this started to address questions about fear, gun usage, and how the behavior of people in different nations can vary so much.  I'd always felt the witchhunts against video games or particular films were simplistic.

A Clockwork Orange - A great film with a quirky environment (language, backdrop, music, etc.) and which addresses concepts of morality and "correction."

Come and See - This Belarussian film has its "arty" moments, but it provides a very different take on World War II.  Instead of the usual, Hollywood-based depictions about the war in the west, we see what it was like in the Soviet Union and where the civilian populations were extremely fearful, being treated as sub-human by the advancing invaders.

No Man's Land - A Bosnian comedy(-ish!) that has the audience despairing at points, it paints a picture of where two soldiers from opposite sides end up being forced to spend time in one another's company, while the United Nations appear ineffectual and have to play to the world's press, who in turn enjoy the theater of it all.

Waltz with Bashir - An Israeli animation about an Israeli in modern times who confronts the memories of his involvement in the Lebanon War and Israeli complicity in the slaughter of Palestinian refugees at Sabra and Shatila.  I actually found the animated, majority of the film more powerful than the ending, which showed real footage of the aftermath.  This is perhaps because I am, unfortunately, accustomed to seeing footage of tragedies on the news, and so seeing an unusual format had a greater impact.

Well, that's a few to start with!


----------



## reed (Apr 6, 2010)

Good start bbloke and EldiabloConCaca

 I saw a few of what you mentioned. Indeed. 

 Of course there could be a thread concerning books that made the same "impression."
 But that is for somebody else to post.
 People come away from movies touched by something when they are well done and "hit a nail" in our minds. The reason for the question.

 When I saw "Seven Days in May" about the same time I really looked at American politics in a different way. Of course things have not changed in a certain manner. Not that this idea of a military take over of the USA could happen but the idea makes one think about military/political extremists..... everywhere! And the acting is wonderful. That too plays into the idea of a good movie that one remembers. More later........

PS  Rod Serling wrote the screenplay for "Fail Safe" .... the same author who wrote the series "The Twilight Zone."


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 6, 2010)

Interesting selection BBloke.

Here are five of mine:

*Das Leben der Anderen (The Lives of Others)*
A writer comes under suspicion of the Stasi and an experienced officer is assigned to spy on him, the operation being instigated by a corrupt government minister. What unfolds is a moving story of personal integrity and immense courage in the face of a diabolical regime. 

*The Elephant Man*
A stunning John Hurt performance and wonderful direction, beautifully portrayed Merrick's tragic existence. Hopkins's intensity adds to the milieu and the final scene is incredibly moving. Heart-breaking.

*High Noon*
Apparently John Wayne hated this film. He felt it was un-Amercian. For me, it offered an honest portrayal of the fight between good and evil and bravery in the face of hopeless odds. (See my YouTube homage here).

*Schindler's List*
The moment towards the end of the film when Schindler realised that he could have saved more Jewish lives was deeply moving.

*The Big Lebowski*
This above all movies had a profound effect on me in that it taught me that there is much virtue in idleness!


----------



## reed (Apr 6, 2010)

To Kill a Mockingbird.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ6_kA_KfP4&feature=related

 When I saw this classic for the first time I must have been around 12 to 14 years old. It was so well done but most of all I saw that things were not right in terms of justice and relations with people in a part of the United States that I never saw. It was so well done and so well acted by all. It still haunts me.
 I think this film started something in my young mind about what should not be done to others. I read the book later on and was convinced that my feelings were true on how I felt about this film when I saw it as a kid.


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 7, 2010)

Rhisiart said:


> *Das Leben der Anderen (The Lives of Others)*
> A writer comes under suspicion of the Stasi and an experienced officer is assigned to spy on him, the operation being instigated by a corrupt government minister. What unfolds is a moving story of personal integrity and immense courage in the face of a diabolical regime.



I just watched that movie a few weeks ago and I also _highly_ recommend it.


----------



## reed (Apr 7, 2010)

Separate Tables, 

 with David Niven, Burt lancaster, Deborah Kerr, Rita Hayworth, Wendy Hillar, etc.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Separate_Tables_(film)

Niven was so wonderful in the role. A film that moved me when I saw it for the first time.


----------



## bbloke (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks, reed and Rhisiart.  It sounds like "Das Leben der Anderen" is something I should watch out for.

To be honest, I'm sure there are quite a number of movies that have got me thinking over the years, although my memory is not always what it could be!  I may add one or two as thoughts come to me, such as:

A Crude Awakening: The Oil Crash - This film is about the predicted end of cheap oil and how it will affect the world, plus it looks at whether or not alternative sources of energy can easily fill the gaps.


----------



## reed (Apr 9, 2010)

The Chant of Jimmy Blacksmith

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDisNY9ZZtg&feature=related



 A wake up call for me about Australia when I saw it for the first time. Very hard film.


----------



## reed (May 11, 2010)

"Max Havalaar"

Dutch colonial thinking that made me think when I was a student. Hasn't left me. Whatever the country.

http://www.a-film.nl/trailers.php?id=2084

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Havelaar#Film_version

http://www.dvdbeaver.com/film/DVDReviews15/max_havelaar_dvd_review.htm


----------

